# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  Αντίο .....

## jk21

Ηταν το Σαββατο που μας περασε που παρατηρησα εμφανη νωχελικοτητα , τον ξεχωρισα ,μπηκε σε εσωτερικο χωρο και ξεκινησε αγωγη  , ομως ηδη απο την επομενη ηταν εμφανως αρρωστος και δεν μπορεσα με τιποτα να αναστρεψω την κατασταση προς βελτιωση . Χτες απο το πρωι ειχε ξεκινησει εντονη καρινα , το απογευμα εβαζε κεφαλι μεσα στα φτερα και σημερα τον βρηκα να << ξεκουραζεται >>οριστικα σε μια γωνιτσα 

Εφυγε ενα απο τα πρωτα πουλακια που γεννηθηκαν στην εκτροφη μου , ο αρσενικος του ζευγαριου του πανω οροφου .Καλο του ταξιδι στην αγκαλια του Δημιοργου του

----------


## wild15

Κρίμα το πουλάκι!!! Δημητρη λυπάμαι!!!

----------


## jimk1

Κρίμα'' λυπαμαι Δημητρη

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Λυπαμαι πολυ...

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Κρίμα...

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## antoninio

..ωραιο πουλακι..κριμα..

----------


## lagoudakis

τουλαχιστον εζησε στα χερια σου και του τα προσφερες ολα,αν μπορει να σε κανει να νιωσεις αυτο καλυτερα,υπεροχο πουλακι

----------


## Cristina

Λυπάμαι! Να θυμάστε τα όμορφα τραγούδια του!

----------


## Jimfild

Κρίμα  λυπαμαι Δημητρη και σε καταλαβαινω

----------


## kaper

Κριμα Δημήτρη λυπαμαι πολυ ειναι ομως και αυτα δυστυχως μεσα στο παιχνιδι....
Τι πιστεύεις πως ειχε και εφυγε τοσο γρηγορα;
Τετοια εποχη ακριβως ενα χρονο πριν εχασα με παρομοιω τροπο και πολυ γρηγορα ενα καναρίνι αλλα και αλλα και πολλα αλλα πουλακια χαθηκαν περυσι ετσι γρήγορα


Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Αν και ηταν συγχεχυμενο στην αρχη , ειμαι σιγουρος οτι δεν ηταν κοκκιδια αλλα μικροβιο ή ιος  . Και το Νοεμβρη και το Γεναρη περυσι παρα πολλα οσα δεν φανταζεσαι ... και φετος εχει ξεκινησει η ιδια ιστορια απ οτι μαθαινω

----------


## kaper

Αυτο που με προβλιματιζει ειναι που ειναι τοσο γρηγορο και δεν αναστελουν την κατασταση ουτε υα φαρματα εστω για λιγο

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Mπορει να ειναι ιος ... περυσι εδειχνε συμπτωματικα (μπορει και τυχαια ) να το αντιμετωπιζει στην αρχη baytril ή gentamicina και το γεναρη μονο gentamicina 

Tωρα μαλλον κανενα  απο αυτα  και σιγουρα οχι το δευτερο και οχι μονο στην περιπτωση μου ...  βεβαια αν το συνδιασω οτι εδω και καιρο το gentamicina ειναι δυσευρετο δε  μου κανεις εντυπωση απο κακη χρηση προληπτικη και καλα , να εχει βγει αχρηστο .Τα μικροβια μεταφερονται και οταν γινονται ανθεκτικα σαν στελεχη σε καποιες εκτροφες , γινονται συντομα παντου ...

----------


## SUNNY

κριμα λυπαμε πολυ. αλλα τουλαχιστον εζησε σε καλα χερια

----------


## Andromeda

καλο του ταξιδι... :sad:  κριμα το πουλακι

----------


## Oldjohn

πφφφ κάλο ταξίδι στο πουλακι σου κουράγιο.

----------


## nikolaslo

Κριμα το πουλακι καλο ταξιδι να εχει

----------


## stefos

Κρίμα........

Το θέμα είναι να μην δυναμωσουν τα διάφορα μικροβιακα  στελέχη γιατί μετά την <<βαψαμε>>

----------


## jk21

το << μετα >> τι το θες ; το << μετα >> εχει ερθει ...

----------


## Efthimis98

Κρίμα, πολύ κρίμα βρε Δημήτρη. Λυπάμαι πραγματικά!

Δυστυχώς τα περί ανθεκτικότητας των ιών, τη διαφοροποίησή τους και πως σε αυτό συμβάλλουμε είναι ένα τεράστιο θέμα που θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να αναπτυχθεί στο φόρουμ.

----------


## panos70

Κρίμα... για  ενα γηγενης πουλακι

----------


## Soulaki

Πολυ λυπαμαι, υπέροχο πουλακι.....ας ξεκουραστεί η ψυχούλα του....

----------


## petran

:sad: 

Kριμα,ειδικα,γιατι ξερω πόσο αγαπας τα πουλακια.
Αφου δεν μπορεσες να κάνεις εσυ κατι,δεν σωνοταν με τιποτα..

----------


## TZANNSPY

Πραγματικά κρίμα...
Γράφεις πως ήταν από τα πρώτα πουλάκια που γεννήθηκαν στην εκτροφή σου, δηλαδή τι ηλικίας ήταν το πουλί;

----------


## jk21

2μισυ χρονων σχεδον . Ενα απο αυτα τα 4 ηταν που ειχαν γεννηθει το 2014

----------


## ninos

Κρίμα Δημήτρη. Τράβα τόσο αγώνα κάποιος να τα,μεγαλώσει, είναι πολύ άδικο να φεύγουν έτσι ξαφνικά

----------


## Γιούρκας

Λυπάμαι φίλε

----------


## xrisam

Κρίμα το πουλάκι.  :sad:

----------


## Esmi

Λυπάμαι πολύ  :sad:  Κρίμα το πουλάκι!

----------


## jk21

Σημερα ηταν ακομα μια δυσκολη μερα για μενα ....

Ο φιλαρακος που θαυμασαμε πριν λιγο καιρο την ομορφη μασκα του εφυγε παρα πολυ ξαφνικα . Χτες το πρωι ηταν σε συμπεριφορα οπως ολα τα πουλακια κινητικοτατος .Το μεσημερι αργα παρατηρησα ομως μια νωχελικοτητα , χωρις να φουσκωνει ιδιαιτερα .Εβαλα στην ποτιστρα esb3 και tabernil gentamicina αλλα δεν του εδωσα στο στομα , για να μην  αναστατωσω τα πουλια , επειδη ηδη ειχαν αραξει , αφου σουρουπωνει νωρις πια . Σημερα το πρωι τον βρηκα και παλι οχι ιδιαιτερα φουσκωμενο αλλα δυσκινητο και με ελαχιστο κυνηγι τον επιασα , τον κατεβασα στο σπιτι με φουλ ζεστη και δοθηκε gentamicinα στο στομα και esb3 με baycox μαζι (το εχω δουλεψει και αλλες φορες χωρις προβλημα ) στην ποτιστρα και εδωσα και λιγες σταγονες και απο το διαλυμα αυτο .Εφυγα για τη δουλεια μου και επεστρεψα γυρω στις 11 και το πουλακι ειχε καταληξει (αν και οταν το ειχα πιασει αντιδρουσε και δεν ηταν εντελως αδυναμο ) . Οι κουτσουλιες ειχαν εμφανη ιχνη απο αιμα (μαλλον απο τα νεφρα ) 




και τα εντερα ναι μεν διεσταλμενα (ανοιξα το πουλακι ) οχι ομως με σημαδια μικροαιμοραγιας των τριχοειδων αγγειων που θα εδειχναν κοκκιδια . 

Ελπιζω να μην υπαρξει συνεχεια .Ολα δειχνουν οκ τα υπολοιπα ....

----------


## wild15

Κριμα Δημητρη λυπαμαι πολυ!!!!Το ματιασαμε μαλλον!

----------


## Cristina

Λυπάμαι!

----------


## lagoudakis

κριμα δημητρη....και αλλο πουλακι εχασες!!!!τι στο καλο;

----------


## jk21

δεν ματιασατε τιποτα παιδια ... απλα εχουν αρχισει τα << oργανα >>  ... και  περυσι αγνωστη ασθενεια θερισε ενα σωρο πουλια Νοεμβρη , Γεναρη

----------


## IscarioTis

Λυπαμαι παρα πολυ

----------


## Andromeda

:sad: κριμα το πουλακι, τοσο ξαφνικα..

----------


## steliosjey

Κρίμα,λυπάμαι πολύ,μακάρι να σταματήσει εδω.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Κρίμα. Και τυχαίνει σε σένα;;;; τι ατυχία.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Οχι Μαργαριτα , ολοι λιγο πολυ εχουν απωλειες (στην παρεα ελαχιστες απο οσο ξερω προς το παρον αλλα ευρυτερα στην εκτροφη ιθαγενων τα κρουσματα ειναι σταδιακα αυξανομενα ) .Περυσι ειχε γινει σφαγη κανονικη ....


να ... να σου βαλω ενα εντελως προσφατο μηνυμα φιλου στο fb , που επικοινωνησαμε για καποιο προβλημα 




> Δημητρη δεν ξερω τι να πω  παρα πολοι φετος  εχουν ξεκινησει    χαλια   πολλα πουλια χανοντα


o συγκεκριμενος επικοινωνησε για πουλακι φιλου του και ενω ο ιδιος προσφατα εχασε δικο του που δεν το προλαβε ... πουλακι πανακριβο οχι μονο σαν ψυχουλα αλλα και σε χρηματα ...

----------


## Efthimis98

Όχι ρε Δημήτρη τέτοια γκαντεμιά... κρίμα! Λυπάμαι πολύ.

Ελπίζω να είναι η τελευταία απώλεια.  :Sad0121:

----------


## dikai

Δημήτρη κρίμα ρε φίλε.
Έχουν όμως και την δυσκολία τους τα συγκεκριμένα.Για τον ίδιο λόγο κι εγώ φοβάμαι να τα ξεκινήσω.Είναι αυτό λένε ότι άμα τουμπάρει η καρδερίνα δεν ξαναγυρνάει.
Εύχομαι να σταματήσει το θέμα εδώ.Πάντως παρά την σταναχώρια σου συνεχίζεις να βοηθάς.Είσαι γίγαντας.
Γενικά υπάρχουν θέματα αυτό το διάστημα.Θα σου στείλω κάτι σε P.M.

----------


## jk21

> Είναι αυτό λένε ότι άμα τουμπάρει η καρδερίνα δεν ξαναγυρνάει.



δεν ισχυει !  θα μπορουσα να γινω συγκεκριμενος με αριθμους ... οχι ομως τωρα

----------


## TasosM

Κριμα Δημητρη, το δευτερο πουλακι μεσα σε 15 μερες?
Φετος αρχισαμε πολυ νωρις μου φαινεται.
Λυπαμαι παρα πολυ.

----------


## jk21

... Υπηρξε και τριτο ενδιαμεσα που ειναι μια χαρα τωρα . Η  μανα του

----------


## ninos

Κρίμα Δημήτρη. Ο Νοέμβριος είναι ένας δύσκολος μήνας. Πέρυσι έχασα και εγώ πουλάκια με την είσοδο  του Νοέμβρη

Εύχομαι όλα καλά από εδώ και περα

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk

----------


## dikai

Μητσάρα και κάτι άλλο "δεν ξενερώνουμε ποτέ" φίλε. Μην σε πάρει από κάτω τώρα και αρχίζεις τα "παραταω"
και τέτοια τρελά που εχεις αρχίσει τελευταία.
Πολλοί θα το χαίρονταν και θα πέφταμε πάλι στα σκοτάδια.
Σιγά σιγά ανακαμπτουμε και προχωράμε.Έχεις χρόνια ακόμα μπόλικα
Σου εύχομαι τα καλύτερα.
Μακάρι να είχα γαρδέλια να σου δώσω φίλε γιατί τώρα το αξίΖεις εσύ

----------


## jk21

Εμενα δεν με ξενερωνουν και δεν θα με ξενερωσουν ποτε τα  πουλια τα ιδια

----------


## ndlns

Κρίμα για τα πουλάκια Δημήτρη, τώρα το είδα. Τίποτα να μη σε ξενερώνει! Μη δίνεις σημασία... Keep going...

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jimk1

Λυπαμαι Δημητρη...

----------


## George.72

Δημήτρη κρίμα...όντως υπάρχουν αρκετές απώλειες φέτος...και εγώ έχω τις τρεις θηλυκιες μέσα με αντιβίωση,δείχνουν καλύτερα...

----------


## jk21

ευχομαι να αναρρωσουν συντομα , να πανε ολα καλα !

----------

